# california



## frodo (May 28, 2016)

Here's a quick overview of proposed gun control measures approved Thursday by the state Senate.

1  Ammunition regulation: SB 1235 by Senate leader Kevin de León (D-Los Angeles) requires background checks to buy ammunition. It also creates a license to sell ammunition, and creates a new system for collecting information about those sales.

2  Ban on large ammunition magazines: SB 1446 by Sen. Loni Hancock (D-Berkeley) bans the ownership of any ammunition clip that holds more than 10 rounds.

3  A plastic pistol made using a 3-D printer, described by some as a "ghost gun." (Jay Janner / Associated Press)
A plastic pistol made using a 3-D printer, described by some as a "ghost gun." (Jay Janner / Associated Press)

4  Bullet buttons: SB 880 by Sen. Isadore Hall (D-Compton) expands the legal definition of an "assualt weapon" to include a group of rifles with ammunition clips that can be quickly swapped out by using a bullet to push a small release button.

 5  SB 894 by Sen. Hannah-Beth Jackson (D-Santa Barbara) requires reporting most lost or stolen guns within five days.
"Ghost guns": SB 1407 by De León requires a person to get a serial number from state officials before making or assembling a gun.

6  Gun violence research: SB 1006 by Sen. Lois Wolk (D-Davis) creates a new University of California center for researching gun-related violence.
Two other bills, both of which originated in the Assembly, were amended by Senate Democrats.

Gun theft: AB 1176 would make the theft of a gun a felony, a change in the 2014 law passed by voters as Proposition 47. As such, this proposal would have to be approved by voters on the Nov. 8 statewide ballot.
Gun lending: AB 1511 places tighter rules on lending someone a gun -- limiting those loans to family members or a licensed hunter.


----------



## KULTULZ (May 28, 2016)

> * Gun theft: AB 1176 would make the theft of a gun a felony, a change in  the 2014 law passed by voters as Proposition 47. As such, this proposal  would have to be approved by voters on the Nov. 8 statewide ballot.
> 
> * Gun lending: AB 1511 places tighter rules on lending someone a gun --  limiting those loans to family members or a licensed hunter.


These two make sense. If a weapon is stolen, it should be a felony (was surprised to learn it isn't).

I would never loan a weapon to anyone unless a specialized hunting weapon and that person being properly trained and with any required license. 

Talk about liability...


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2016)

It has been a felony for the theft of any firearm ever since I went into the police academy in 1983. 
_*3.2. Grand theft firearm penalties

If you commit grand theft of a firearm (also known as grand theft firearm), the offense is always a felony. There is no misdemeanor charge option in that case.27

The potential sentence for grand theft firearm is sixteen (16) months, two (2) years or three (3) years in California state prison.28

Also -- unlike other kinds of California grand theft -- grand theft firearm is considered a "serious" felony under Penal Code 1192.7(c) PC. This means that grand theft firearm is a "strike" offense under California's three strikes law.29*_


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2016)

Prop 47, sponsored by the ACLU, allows some of their poor folk, to get reductions from felonies to misdemeanors, ONLY to reduce our poor folk inmate population. So in essence, the new bill will remove that segment of Prop 47. 

_*California Proposition 47, the Reduced Penalties for Some Crimes Initiative, was on the November 4, 2014 ballot in California as an initiated state statute. The measure was approved.

HIGHLIGHTS
Nonviolent, nonserious crimes were reduced to misdemeanors.
As jail population numbers fell, estimated state savings grew by millions.
Multiple court challenges stemmed from the initiative's passage.
Introduction

The initiative reduces the classification of most "nonserious and nonviolent property and drug crimes" from a felony to a misdemeanor.

What does the measure do?
The initiative:[1][2]

Classifies non-serious, nonviolent crimes" as misdemeanors instead of felonies unless the defendant has prior convictions for murder, rape, certain sex offenses or certain gun crimes.
Permits re-sentencing for those currently serving a prison sentence for any of the offenses that the initiative reduces to misdemeanors. About 10,000 inmates will be eligible for resentencing, according to Lenore Anderson of Californians for Safety and Justice.[3]
Requires a thorough review of criminal history and risk assessment of any individuals before re-sentencing to ensure that they do not pose a risk to the public.
Creates a Safe Neighborhoods and Schools Fund. The fund will receive appropriations based on savings accrued by the state during the fiscal year, as compared to the previous fiscal year, due to the initiatives implementation. Estimates range from $150 million to $250 million per year.
Distributes funds from the Safe Neighborhoods and Schools Fund as follows: 25 percent to the Department of Education, 10 percent to the Victim Compensation and Government Claims Board and 65 percent to the Board of State and Community Correction.
Which crimes would be effected?
The measure requires misdemeanor sentencing instead of felony for the following crimes:[1][2]

Shoplifting, where the value of property stolen does not exceed $950
Grand theft, where the value of the stolen property does not exceed $950
Receiving stolen property, where the value of the property does not exceed $950
Forgery, where the value of forged check, bond or bill does not exceed $950
Fraud, where the value of the fraudulent check, draft or order does not exceed $950
Writing a bad check, where the value of the check does not exceed $950
Personal use of most illegal drugs
In January 2015, it was announced that as many as 1 million Californians may be eligible to change past felony convictions on their records under Proposition 47. [4]

Who supported the measure?
The initiative was pushed by George Gascón, San Francisco district attorney, and William Lansdowne, former San Diego police chief.[5] Supporters referred to it as The Safe Neighborhood and Schools Act.

Aftermath

Effects
Following Proposition 47's approval in November 2014, inmate populations in prisons began to fall across California. In Los Angeles, which has the country's largest jail system, the inmate population fell from 18,601 in November to 17,285 in January 2015. According to Jody Sharp, a commander with the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department, narcotics arrests fell one-third and bookings fell by a quarter in January 2015 relative to the previous year.[6]

A February 2015 report from the states Legislative Analysts Office claimed that although Gov. Jerry Brown's budget assumed a reduction of 1,900 inmates in 2015-16 due to Proposition 47, this is likely an underestimation of the measures effects. The report estimated that state savings would range from $100 million to $200 million beginning in the 2016-17 fiscal year. [7] The governor reduced his proposed annual budget by $73 million and cut the use of private prison beds in half because of earlier-than-expected reductions from Proposition 47. [8]

As a result of jail population reductions from the proposition, Los Angeles County was one of several counties that were able to end "early release," a practice implemented in response to realignment. [9] The Board of State and Community Corrections also credited the measure for a decreased early release trend statewide. [10] In other counties, such as Alameda County and Orange County, sheriffs have closed parts of jails after reductions.[11] Orange County was able to rent out empty jail beds the federal government for immigration detainees.[12] In San Joaquin County, a reduction in crowding allowed staff to focus more on rehabilitative programs in the county jail.[13]

*_


----------



## frodo (May 28, 2016)

now give me the statistics on the rise or fall of crime in LA after this law is inacted


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2016)

In my opinion, this Senate bill was jumbled together similar to the Affordable Care Act. This bill will only be read as the bill that MAKES STEALING A GUN A FELONY. This is what the voter will read. of course, everyone will vote for it. 

Just like the ACA, which was promoted to include PRE-EXISTING medical conditions. Until you read the fine print (not available on a ballot) what gun owners will be doing is giving up many of their Second Amendment rights.

What I see with the passing of this bill is we have just created many felons just by what use to be legal in all of our gun safes. If anyone has a magazine in their safe that can hold in excess of 10 rounds of ammunition, you MUST relinquish control immediately and turn it in, or you will be a felon. A search warrant will now include removing these unauthorized magazines from your safe, and all those who refuse to give up the high capacity magazines will be arrested. 

I retired honorably from law enforcement 6 years ago. I received my duty weapon and the 4 high capacity magazines that fit my gun. When this bill passes, I will immediately become a wanted felon unless I relinquish control of what was gifted to me by my police department.


----------



## frodo (May 28, 2016)

my opinion.


Do not comply

I sure  as hell wont


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2016)

havasu said:


> In my opinion, this Senate bill was jumbled together similar to the Affordable Care Act. This bill will only be read as the bill that MAKES STEALING A GUN A FELONY. This is what the voter will read. of course, everyone will vote for it.
> 
> Just like the ACA, which was promoted to include PRE-EXISTING medical conditions. Until you read the fine print (not available on a ballot) what gun owners will be doing is giving up many of their Second Amendment rights.
> 
> ...



So they cleaned out the prisons to make room for you bad guys.:trophy:


----------



## frodo (May 28, 2016)

O ****forbrains  has let out hundreds of convicts.

saying the were non violent.  to this i say BS,  drug dealers protect their drugs with guns,  most , if not all drug dealers are felons
so now you have a felon with a gun, protecting his stash

that is reaity.

then you lock a drug head up. IF he was not violent before he was locked up,  he sure as hell is violent now

crazy ****

prison turn you violent, or a peter puffer..your choice


----------



## chrisn (May 29, 2016)

frodo said:


> O ****forbrains  has let out hundreds of convicts.
> 
> saying the were non violent.  to this i say BS,  drug dealers protect their drugs with guns,  most , if not all drug dealers are felons
> so now you have a felon with a gun, protecting his stash
> ...



:rofl::


----------



## KULTULZ (May 29, 2016)

frodo said:


> O ****forbrains  has let out hundreds of convicts.
> 
> saying the were non violent.  to this i say BS,  drug dealers protect their drugs with guns,  most , if not all drug dealers are felons
> so now you have a felon with a gun, protecting his stash
> ...



A thug is a thug is a thug...


----------

